# Child tax benefit



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

I am working to settle my custody issue peacefully. I am offering her 70% physical (she tried to get more but no) and 50/50 parenting. (she doesn't like it but....)

Now, she received around $5000 child tax benefit including from the past. Since she left I struggled financially but managed to take medical, physical, emotional etc. care of our toddler 80% of the time. (20% was with her). She worked some 30% of the time though.

I hoped she would either help with at least some basic essentials for him with that child's money or put some of his money in his account. Well she says she paid her visa card off. That's OK too I don't mind it, but I doubt it is true. I assume she gave the money to her family. Her family likes new cars, trips etc.

And I was told by someone there is nothing I can do about it. Plus I was told (if true) that she can file for RETROACTIVE child support despite that I took all possible care of the kid.

If that's true where is the justice? Or was I misinformed?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yep it's true, welcome to America


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yep she can

I'm waiting for my husbands ex to try to extend child support, saying the kid is special needs.........

although she buys him a NEW car at 15, she will consider him 
special needs if it benefits her.
and she may take husband back to court to extend the child support.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Each person (at least where I am) is responsible for an specific $ amount of child support. Of course she doesn't write a check to herself, but the court will have an amount that she pays and an amount you pay. (on mine I pay double what my ex does, but since I have custody the majority of the time he has to pay me) As long as he has food, clothes, a home, etc. you can't say the money wasn't used for him. Unfortunately in the U.S. the parent that has the child in their custody 50% of the time or more is the parent that gets the tax credit (according to the IRS). If you want it to be different, then try and get your child more days throughout the year.

If child support where you are is anything like here, there is no way she'll be able to pay all her bills and not work just on child support alone.


----------

